# Title of "Plan Review Engineer" violation of State Title Act



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 25, 2012)

Back in 1998, it seems as though someone in the City's Personnel Department created the job title "Plan Review Engineer".  The education and licensure requirement involves either architecture or engineering.  The job description involves looking at construction plans and issuing building permits.

Considering that my State Board of Engineers and Architects is being required to highlight the fact that I have a business card (separate from my governmental duties) with the title "Value Engineer", I think it best to avoid this situation again and force my Personnel Department to change my title from "Plan Review Engineer" to something a little more amicable such as "Code Review Guru".  Because I am not an engineer trained in the science of building technology and licensed by my State Board of A/E.  I am an architect which makes me the target of one or two engineers who are looking for trespassers within their territory.  Most engineers are not that way.  And their are a few architects who would defend their scope of work... which is to select and hire engineers to do something.  I could be all wrong.

Anyway, before I approach the powers upstairs, I thought I would ask you fellows if you had any suggestions.

Commercial Plan Reviewer

Plan Reviewer III

Rubber Stamper

etc.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 25, 2012)

Plans Examiner is pretty common and covers all kind from stamped and sealed to the paper napkin variety


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2012)

It's a job title, does not say you are an engineer

Like sanitation engineer ???

http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=sanitation%20engineer


----------



## Frank (Apr 26, 2012)

Change your cards to say "Plans Review Architect" as a functional title.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 26, 2012)

"Nay Nay Sayer"


----------

